# Attempting another pen



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Going to try my hand at a Atlas pen. What caught my eye for it. It only uses one straight blank. Uses a 3/8" drill bit seem easy enough if all goes well I'll add it to the collection of pens to do. Did anyone here do this type of pen. If so could you tell me the highs and lows of this pen.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Post them pictures Glenmore. Good luck on your new pen.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore try a Sierra from either beartooth woods or Berea Hardwoods. The use half a blank so you can get two pens from one pen blank and only have to press the top piece with the clip. Simple and they make a awesome pen. I will post pictures of two I made.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Glen they are almost the same as the Sierra. The Sierra ( or Wall Street from Woodcraft is the same kit) has to be the easiest pen to turn out there and they look great. Not sure how easy the Atlas is to assemble but can't be to much to it but the sierra you press on the top and that is the only part you have to press on. Good luck on the pen! 

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bernie was looking for them. And thanks Corey I thought that was what they were at woodcrafter but wasn't sure. Going to do them in wood now but once when it warms up going to get into acrylics think I know what I've been doing wrong with them. Had freind of mine a pro a pen turning in his own right tell me to put the into hot water so they will soften up a bit. I do all them just with a roughing gouge I'm sure that 1" gouge will be the trick because I have more control with it. Still have to work on using my skew. But one tool at a time.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore I take the corners off with a 3/4" sharp roughing gouge acyrlics and then hit it with the skew. A 1" should be fine. I don't do anything to mine. Just drill, glue, turn, sand (320, 400, 600, 800), micromesh (2500 to 12000) and buff. I will say this you have to take light cuts.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I do all my pen turning with a 3/4 shallow gouge, same reason that I can get better control can with a smaller 3/8 gouge. I just sharpen it before turning and leave the jig set up so I can touch it up if I am turning more than one pen. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Going to try my hand at a Atlas pen. What caught my eye for it. It only uses one straight blank. Uses a 3/8" drill bit seem easy enough if all goes well I'll add it to the collection of pens to do. Did anyone here do this type of pen. If so could you tell me the highs and lows of this pen.


That sounds like one rather fat pen Glenmore. I wish that the kit names were universal, the 7mm gold twist kits that I got are simply called BT-401 Deluxe Ball Point Pen assembly. As I said elsewhere, I'm becoming excited at the thought that one day in the not too distant future I may be able to show a pen that won't cause me any embarrassment.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't worry about it Harry we all had to start somewhere. The only way to learn in my book is to show'em and then let people help ya.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That's right Harry my first pen was really ugly but my wife liked it a lot. It was a slim line pen and it is really bad. First I didn't go right to the bushing and sanding was ugly let my finger do the sanding so there were waves. Then the reason why she loved it was because it was a little bigger then it should have been because she has carpal tunnel in both her hands and arms. And for the fact it was free for her.  But I think I've been paying for it every time I make a new pen have to hide them from her.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> That sounds like one rather fat pen Glenmore. I wish that the kit names were universal, the 7mm gold twist kits that I got are simply called BT-401 Deluxe Ball Point Pen assembly. As I said elsewhere, I'm becoming excited at the thought that one day in the not too distant future I may be able to show a pen that won't cause me any embarrassment.


My first pen I remember took me about 1/2 and hour to do a 5 minute job and I still didn't get it turned down to the nib bushing... but the wife loved it! Spend some time on little 1 x 1's and get down the rounding straight and even etc. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for you're encouragement, it's appreciated. Now Glenmore, you're making the cold weather an excuse for sitting at the computer instead of in the shop. If you're shop is as small as you would have me believe, then a couple of candles will heat it and give a bonus of extra light.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Thanks guys for you're encouragement, it's appreciated. Now Glenmore, you're making the cold weather an excuse for sitting at the computer instead of in the shop. If you're shop is as small as you would have me believe, then a couple of candles will heat it and give a bonus of extra light.



Now Harry that is unsafe.  I'd be taking pics of the fire damage. Because my bench is so cover with wood saw dust that it would go puff.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Glenmore
Go do it Glen if that type pen is what you want to do go do it. Do like Bernie said, do your best and post it and maybe these pen turners can help you out. I'm thinking you can do it alone, but a little help never hurt anyone. Looking forward to seeing your posting. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Mitch I don't have a problem  Harry does he is begginer in turning. I have a new model of a pen just got them today in fact. Yes there will be some pics when completed. Thanks


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Got two of the Atlas pens done here are the pics sorry for the photos. But hey I'm a wood worker not a photo pro.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, me thinks you have turned the focus out on purpose to hide the faults! (only joking) How about a couple of really good clear shots, don't forgot I trying to learn the craft.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, I've just seen you're post on the bowl turning jig and it proves my point about out of focus shots, those of you're jig are in perfect focus!!!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Make sure you are at least 4' away from small objects you are trying to photograph. You can always crop the photo smaller to eliminate unwanted background. The exception to this is if your camera has a micro or super micro setting.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Harry my pics maybe bad but a least I turned one.  Don't worry I'll retake them.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Glenmore they look nice. What is the wood you used? Do those use a Parker refill ?

Corey


----------

